# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Night at the museum a Lucid Dream 12-29-08

## Caradon

Night at the museum 
A Lucid Dream


This one starts out really strange. I can't even describe how it starts out because it was so weird. 

At this point I'm already aware that I'm dreaming, but my Lucidity is very low. But  It gradually becomes a very high level. I'm in a very large circular chamber There is lots of marble and white columns, like some kind of place in ancient Rome. There are platforms around the outer walls of the place. And there is a person on each platform. Only they are inhuman people of all different species. More like creatures that you might see in Star Wars. I am standing on one of these platforms

In the center of this chamber is a giant, living, moving, female being, that is like a marble statue. I'm aware that this is some type of  goddess, and she is very angry. She is going berserk, shaking her head violently, and her eyes are bugging out of their sockets. She is about to unleash her wrath on somebody in this room, I don't know who. 

I decide to try and calm her. I try to use telepathy, reaching out with my mind the same way I would if using TK, only I'm sending her my thoughts. I don't remember my exact words. but I silently tell her how much I love and worship her.all the while sending a sense of calm along with my words. It works, she visibly calms and looks around the room unsure of who it is that is communicating to her. She says something about somebody talking to her, and I send her a few more soothing words. 

I then leap from my platform, flying up and around the goddess. My Lucidity Level begins to get a little higher, and I realize that I have nothing to fear from this being. I am the only god in this dream. I fly up and land on the top of her marble head. (yes she is that big, a towering being filling the chamber. The top of her head is a wide platform I can stand on.) I play around a moment, doing a handstand. I then think,"Wow I've been in this dream a really long time!" And my Lucidity level now becomes very high. 

I realize I should be doing something other than getting caught up in the dream plot.
I leap off her head, flying to the ground. I see a corridor leading away from this room, and I move in that direction. I start to stress out because I'm not sure what to do next. But then I relax and decide that this is such an amazing place I'm in, I'm not going to try and do anything. I'm just going to go exploring. Just for fun I pinch my nose and breath through it several times, enjoying the sensation of it.

I think about how amazing it is that I'm Lucid again. I look around and I'm just blown away by the scene. There is sooo much detail and realism. It's like I'm in some kind of museum hallway. There are sculptures everywhere, and the way the place looks is just beyond words. With all the marble and white stone architecture.

I think about how this place will be gone when I wake, and I have a hard time comprehending that. I see a wooden sculpture of a horse and rider on top of a pedestal. I walk up to it, examining the detail. I look at it real close and it is so detailed that I can even see the carving marks in the wood. I touch it and it feels just like wood under my fingers. I make a fist and tap on it with my knuckles, and it makes a very wood like sound. This place feels just like a physical environment to me. But I know it's really as insubstantial as a thought.

I continue down the corridor, there are windows here and there. I look outside and the first view is of a cloudy dismal day. I come to a small room, walking through it just checking out all the different sculpture exhibits. Some are mundane, but others are beyond words to describe. I continue along the corridor exploring room after room. Each room is more fascinating than the previous one. I look out another window, and the view is of an ally like place. Only it's designed in a way to be as fascinating as the corridor I now walk.

I suddenly become aware of the fact that I really need to pee. I think of just going right here, But I'm Lucid enough to know that peeing in a dream won't matter. I try to ignore it for a while, and I think about what Cusp always says about focusing on something else to change it. But I realize that will not apply in this situation, because it's my real body that has to go.

It gets so bad that I almost give in and start going, thinking it would be funny to pee all over this museum. But I stop myself, knowing it won't give me any relief, and may even cause me to go in my bed. After a little more of this I wake up.

I knew I shouldn't have drank that last cup of hot chocolate before going to sleep on top of too much water lol.

----------


## Drazila

I loved reading this one.   ::D: 

I'd love to have the sensation to look around me and know that what I see is all in my head.  Thats 90% of the reason I want to LD, just so I can do that.

----------


## Caradon

> I loved reading this one.  
> 
> I'd love to have the sensation to look around me and know that what I see is all in my head.  Thats 90% of the reason I want to LD, just so I can do that.



Thanks Drazila.  :smiley:  Yes it's a very amazing experience. I hope you get to find out what it's like soon.  :smiley:   I think everyone should have a taste of that feeling.

----------


## Camps

Hmm Nice Dream Caradon!

It really is amazing how the mind can create such places beyond what you can imagine awake....

----------


## Caradon

> Hmm Nice Dream Caradon!
> 
> It really is amazing how the mind can create such places beyond what you can imagine awake....



Thanks Camps, And thanks for reading.  :smiley: 

Yes, I do love my dream worlds. It's my favorite place to be.  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

That dream seemed to be really cool. I wish my dreams were more structured like you. This dream was entertainin to read  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Caradon

> That dream seemed to be really cool. I wish my dreams were more structured like you. This dream was entertainin to read



Thanks. And thanks for reading.  :smiley:  Yeah it was a good one. I get a lot of all over the place dreams too. Some dreams are just to hard to record. I hate when that happens.

----------


## Pride

Amazing dream, i myself love to just look at it all
its so unreal are minds are able to create such realism to the finest details

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Amazing dream, i myself love to just look at it all
> its so unreal are minds are able to create such realism to the finest details



I wonder what other things are brain is capable of doing that we don't know...  ::hrm::

----------


## Caradon

> Amazing dream, i myself love to just look at it all
> its so unreal are minds are able to create such realism to the finest details



Hi Pride.  :smiley:   I know, It' so fascinating. It even perfectly creates sounds, and Music. It's awesome.





> I wonder what other things are brain is capable of doing that we don't know...



Who knows. Consciousness is a deep well just waiting to be tapped, I think.

----------


## Pride

> Hi Pride.   I know, It' so fascinating. It even perfectly creates sounds, and Music. It's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows. Consciousness is a deep well just waiting to be tapped, I think.



I agree, good luck in your lucid endeavors!







> I wonder what other things are brain is capable of doing that we don't know...



Same thing I'm constantly thinking about all the time  ::wizard::

----------


## penguin10916

This sounds awesome. I can't wait till my first LD. I hope in the future I have similar experiences.

----------


## Caradon

> I agree, good luck in your lucid endeavors!



Thanks pride. Good luck to you too.





> This sounds awesome. I can't wait till my first LD. I hope in the future I have similar experiences.



Thanks for reading, Penguin/Mike.  :smiley: 

I'm sure you have plenty of awesome adventures to come! 
Let me know when you get Lucid, I'd love to read about it. And if I can help out in any way, feel free to ask. I'll answer any questions that I can.

----------


## DreamMentor

*I like reading this one. It was very interesting. Next time your lucid, remeber you can do anything. Don't just stay in a musuem. The possiblities are endless in a lucid dream, remeber that.*

----------


## Caradon

> I like reading this one. It was very interesting. Next time your lucid, remeber you can do anything. Don't just stay in a musuem. The possiblities are endless in a lucid dream, remeber that.



Hi Dream Mentor.  Thanks for reading.  :smiley: 

 Well, I really enjoy exploring dream environments. Most times the places and situations I find myself in once becoming Lucid, are fascinating enough. That museum was really something.
You would have had to have been there to fully appreciate how stunning the place was. I was plenty happy to be there. Though, if the dream would have lasted longer I would have eventually found something else to do.

Your right, though, I should practice with changing environments more often. It's a good skill to have. I have done it before, But most times I don't really think about it in the dream. Though, I will often try to get outside if I'm indoors. I love the outdoor landscapes of my dreams. They are just mind blowing.

----------


## Skydreamer707

wow Awesome dream! im freakin jealous!  :tongue2:  although i do get what you mean with the whole dream scene thing! ive had a lucid where all i did was just walk around a forest! the colors an sounds were so amazing, really crisp, an clear an vivid/detailed is always what gets me  ::D:  haha just cant help myself sometimes you know? anyways yea the goddess/statue thing in your dream sounds kickass!  ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

> wow Awesome dream! im freakin jealous!  although i do get what you mean with the whole dream scene thing! ive had a lucid where all i did was just walk around a forest! the colors an sounds were so amazing, really crisp, an clear an vivid/detailed is always what gets me  haha just cant help myself sometimes you know? anyways yea the goddess/statue thing in your dream sounds kickass!



Thanks Skydreamer!  :smiley:   Yeah, I know. I often get caught up in just looking at things. Things are so fascinating in dreams. 

Yeah, That statue/goddess was insane.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

WOW, I finally had to read this. I kept seeing it on the main forum page but never got around to reading it. What an amazing lucid!! If I was lucky enough to have a scene like that I too would of just wandered. It is a mind blowing feeling to feel _that_ inside your mind, your thoughts, your subconsious...  ::shock:: 

I was on a train once (lucid) it was an antique train, cherry wood lining, gold accents, deep red velvet carpet and curtains. Outside was an amazing moon set, yes the Moon was setting over the water giving off a bright white light with purple splashes over a deep black white tipped ocean... I could go on and on but the point is all I wanted to do was take in this awesome scene and explore this train that I had never been on before  ::D:  

But seriously your dream is awesome, you write it very well, I look forward to more and can't wait for _my_ next one!!!

----------


## Caradon

> WOW, I finally had to read this. I kept seeing it on the main forum page but never got around to reading it. What an amazing lucid!! If I was lucky enough to have a scene like that I too would of just wandered. It is a mind blowing feeling to feel _that_ inside your mind, your thoughts, your subconsious... 
> 
> I was on a train once (lucid) it was an antique train, cherry wood lining, gold accents, deep red velvet carpet and curtains. Outside was an amazing moon set, yes the Moon was setting over the water giving off a bright white light with purple splashes over a deep black white tipped ocean... I could go on and on but the point is all I wanted to do was take in this awesome scene and explore this train that I had never been on before  
> 
> But seriously your dream is awesome, you write it very well, I look forward to more and can't wait for _my_ next one!!!



Thanks.  :smiley:  Yeah, I'm getting a lot of comments on this one. Maybe the movie name is catching peoples interest? I don't know.

The dream you describe sounds wonderful. The amazing scenery in dreams is one of my favorite things about dreaming.

Thanks for the compliments. And good luck on your next one too.  :smiley:

----------

